# Identifying recalled WIN Modules for early Routans



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Thought I would pass this on.

If your module is manufactured by:

continental - bad 

marquardt - good

This is the campaign to recall modules that would shut off the car while it was operating.

Thought it would be good to know if you ever are looking at a used one or something.

Picture if what I understand to be a bad unit:










I cant find a picture of a good WIN, but this is the company that makes the OK ones.

http://www.marquardt.com/en/busines...ms/electronic-keys-and-ignition-switches.html


----------



## bmeaz (Jan 18, 2014)

routan2010se said:


> Thought I would pass this on.
> 
> If your module is manufactured by:
> 
> ...


Any idea on whats involved with reprogramming when you replace one of these? Can VAG-COM do it?


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

bmeaz said:


> Any idea on whats involved with reprogramming when you replace one of these? Can VAG-COM do it?


Unfortunately dealer only, requires a starscan tool (whatever VW equivalent is called) This I got from my OEM remote start directions that the dealer has to follow.

If your car is a recall, I don't think mileage matters, they should fix it for free, warranty or not.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

Where is WIN module located so I can check mine?

Thanks.


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

It is your ignition module that you plug the key in, you need to remove a few panels to get at it.

The recall originally is for 2010 cars that have 2009 manufactured parts. Most things I have pulled off my car (airbag, steering wheel, uconnect modules etc) have 2009 manufacturing dates.

Look for my thread about OEM install of remote start. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...elves-or-can-recomend-a-dealer-in-Boston-area


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks routan2010se.

My Routan is 2009 so my guess all parts were made in 2008.


----------

